# I like the ideas just not sure how to apply it right now.



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

I am sure that most of you are aware of this but it was an eye opener to me so I thought I might put it out. It is a little long but I think worth the watch.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A synopsis?

Regards, Mike


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Proposes some intelligent composting can almost replace all synthetic fertilization and chemical applications. If possible might save a bunch of money I might try a small scale test this spring


----------

